# Dr. Dodman Study - Doberman flank / blanket sucking



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Recently there have been some discussions regarding obsessive compulsive disorders and tail chasing in dogs. Although these discussions were not related to the Doberman breed, I thought I'd share the following information about current research that is being conducted. I did receive permission to share this on the forum...



Forwarded with permission
**********************************************************************************************************************
Greetings PDPC Members;

At our March 4th PDPC meeting we had Dr. Dodman as a guest to discuss his past and current research at Tufts involving the Doberman breed. Since our meeting was fairly lightly attended, I have been asked by Dr. Dodman to ask you to consider allowing your Doberman(s) to participate in an on going study based at Tufts.

Briefly, the study began a few years ago when Dr. Dodman began investigating blanket and flank sucking in Dobermans. The study was to evaluate blanket and flank sucking and any association with pica in Dobermans. Many PDPC members responded to the request of allowing a blood sample to be drawn from their dog and filling out a questionaire as to whether or not their dog showed certain behaviors, etc. Due to the support of Doberman owners and willingness to participate, enough data was collected in a short period to show these traits are not only different expressions of a single behavior, but that this behavior is indeed an inherited trait (gene).

The current study takes the research one step further to link the genetic trait to development (or lack of) of a certain area in the brain. This research is being conducted with the support of several big names in the human medical field as there is every indication that if a gene has been found in Dobermans that explains blanket & flank sucking (classified as obsessive compulsive behaviors), the same may be true for humans with obsessive compulsive behaviors. The possibilities for human medicine are very exciting and would possibly allow very rapid advances in diagnosing and treating many mental disorders.

So what does that mean for you and your Doberman? Dr. Dodman is asking for volunteers that will allow their dog(s) to have an advanced MRI type brain scan to look at the section of brain in question. In preparation for the scan, all dogs would initially report to Tufts University School of Veterinary Medicine in Grafton, MA to be screened with a full health exam, complete blood work that would include CBC/Chem panel (organ function) and Thyroid screening. Also, each dog would have a cardiac echo screening done by board certified cardiologist Dr. John Rush. If your dog goes through the initial screening with normal results, it would then be scheduled for the brain scan, which will be done at the human hospital - Mclean's Hospital in Belmont. If your dog shows any abnormal results, it will be disqualified from the study and you will be encouraged to seek further care from your own veterinarian. There is no charge to you for any of the screening tests or scan.

The big worry for most owners is the fact the dogs will need to be given a short acting sedative for the scan procedure - about 20 minutes. Dr. Dodman is a well respected, board certified anesthesiologist and will be handling the sedation and be with each dog during each scan. Although there is always a risk with any anesthetic procedure, the pre-screening will help identify dogs that may not be optimal candidates. 

Dogs must be healthy, young to middle age ( 1 1/2 years to 6 years, I believe were the parameters), can be male or female, intact or fixed. The study is looking for 10 Dobermans that express flank sucking or blanket sucking behaviors along with 10 dogs that do not.

If, after reading this, you have more questions or wish to volunteer your dog(s) for the study, please contact Dr. Dodman at Tufts University. His direct line is 508-887-4665. His receptionist can be reached at 508-887-4640. Dr. Dodman's e-mail address is [email protected] . He will respond to you ASAP (usually within 24 hours).

Feel free to contact me as well - I certainly don't have all the answers, but I am happy to try and answer some and happy to pursue others with Dr. Dodman. And yes, I have signed my 5 yr old dog up for the study.

Sincerely,

Kristine Sklenak, DVM
Member, PDPC
[email protected]


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I wonder how many of the ostriches will show up. FREE health screenings ?? That is pretty cool. However, only ten ?? Seems a little low.

I would rather see a study like this for separation anxiety. Blanket sucking ? Really ?? Really ?? This is what plagues the Dobes today ?? LOL


----------



## Julia Norton VMD (Sep 11, 2008)

I believe he is also studying the genetics of tail chasing in the shepherd as well. Kinda sad what we have bred into our breeds. My most normal dogs have been my border terriers, they're like little mongrels, hardy and sane upstairs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Kinda sad that the things they are studying are so ****ing stoopid.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Julia Norton VMD said:


> I believe he is also studying the genetics of tail chasing in the shepherd as well. Kinda sad what we have bred into our breeds. My most normal dogs have been my border terriers, they're like little mongrels, hardy and sane upstairs.


 
Keep the Borders away from fur or you'll change your mind on the "sane" comment. :-o :wink:
I always called mine classy looking alley dogs.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Professor, "my dog suffers from anxiety separation"

"Okay, just let him off the lead"

"Oh, I couldn't do that - he'd run off #-o #-o #-o


----------

